# My Completed Build



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

That looks great, the lower stance really suits it. Are you considering putting tint on it? Personally I think that would just finish it off nicely


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

Looks great! What size wheels and tires and what did you use to lower it?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MattL said:


> Hello,
> I've been using this forum since the start of this year when I started to modify my Cruze but never showed off my work. I originally wanted to just do simple modifications but things got a little out of hand. However, I think I have finally completed my build and now it's ready to be presented. Let me know what you guys think.
> Instagram - @ml_cruze
> View attachment 294193
> ...


Looks Good!
But you know it is never complete😈


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Very nice. Mods that have a clean look afterwards are my favorite.  
And besides it looks a lot like my car, just better in many ways. hehe

How is the tune working for you? I have been considering it just to get my transmission to shift with a bit of authority behind it


----------



## MattL (Mar 4, 2021)

JeremyHabetler said:


> That looks great, the lower stance really suits it. Are you considering putting tint on it? Personally I think that would just finish it off nicely


I plan on doing the tint I just haven't gotten around to it, having to deal with a blue smoke issue rn🙃


----------



## MattL (Mar 4, 2021)

15CruzeTD said:


> Looks great! What size wheels and tires and what did you use to lower it?


I have Vors Wheel VR8 18x8 +35 and Falken Azenis FK510 225/40ZR18 for my wheels and tires setup. I am on Godspeed Mono Coilovers and have a slight rub on a full left turn, probably because of how low.


----------



## MattL (Mar 4, 2021)

Johnny B said:


> Very nice. Mods that have a clean look afterwards are my favorite.
> And besides it looks a lot like my car, just better in many ways. hehe
> 
> How is the tune working for you? I have been considering it just to get my transmission to shift with a bit of authority behind it


I have a Triffecta tune and honestly it's great, it seriously livens the car up and makes it much more enjoyable. The shifts become a whole lot smoother with the tune its a noticeable difference. Especially with my full straight pipe exhaust.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Clean Cruze, so what's the next mod... lol


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> But you know it is never complete😈


Ain't that the truth.


----------

